# Hi, can you tell me what you think of my voice (countertenor)



## d0m1n0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, ive been out of singing for about 14 years (i used to sing in a choir as a boy).

Wanting to get back into it now, and just wanted to get your opinion about my voice and if ive got ne potential for being good (im thinkin about gettin vocal coaching soon)

I have uploaded it here...

http://download269.mediafire.com/c2yzpn174oag/u2z02yg5rsa60a0/voice.wav
sorry its not the best quality, and you might want to turn your speakers down cos parts of it are quite loud!!! im a little rough around the edges too 

constructive critisism only please my little ego cant take it other wise haha

Thanks!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

score please.


----------



## JessKirbyMusic (Aug 29, 2010)

You're pretty good,

Can you check out my youtube videos and facebook page, thanks 

http://www.youtube.com/user/jesskirbymusic

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jess-Kirby/155235797821308


----------

